
History of the entire world, i guess [video] - dankohn1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuCn8ux2gbs
======
klez
Those jingles are funny the first few times, but they get annoying pretty
fast.

Anyway, happy to see this linked here. He also did a similar video for the
history of Japan [0], quite entertaining.

[0]
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=Mh5LY4Mz15o](https://youtube.com/watch?v=Mh5LY4Mz15o)

~~~
pmontra
Agreed, those singing moments are annoying but the video is good, lot of
research. I wonder how much time went into it.

~~~
ominous
The creator said it took him 11 months.

[http://www.billwurtz.com/questions/questions.html](http://www.billwurtz.com/questions/questions.html)

------
bumblebeard
I like Bill Wurtz and all but I'm kind of surprised to see this on the front
page of HN.

